# 2013 allroad: Let's See 'em-Winter Pix



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

We finally got enough snow here in these parts of Colorado to go play and snap a couple of pix of my AR where it was designed to play. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

I want snow!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Let's all hope that your (and other's) steering issues are settled and you are in for some smooth sailing.

Best To Ya!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

We're having a blizzard in my neighborhood today... so that means... more pictures!!!!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)




----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

18" of snow since yesterday


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

16v said:


> 18" of snow since yesterday



That's really good stuff!!!! We have a storm blowing in tonight that's could dump up to two-feet of snow by tomorrow night. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## DirtD1ver (Sep 23, 2012)

so we finally got a little bit of snow... and of course it came after I got my car detailed.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

DirtD1ver said:


> so we finally got a little bit of snow... and of course it came after I got my car detailed.....


Surprised the snow didn't just slide off!!!


----------

